# White Ear Aggression



## matt_bet (Dec 6, 2006)

i have a white ear in my salwater tank with alot of other fish, and have found that it is quite aggressive towards the other fish, particularly my stripys and silver sweep.
i was wondering what i could do to reduce its aggression.
matt


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

matt_bet said:


> i have a white ear in my salwater tank with alot of other fish, and have found that it is quite aggressive towards the other fish, particularly my stripys and silver sweep.
> i was wondering what i could do to reduce its aggression.
> matt



Get rid of him!


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

he looks like a damsel and damsels are so mean and aggressive. You culd try adding more rocks to your tank but even that is not going to stop the aggression.


----------

